# Kiedrich-Marathon 24.06.



## X-Präsi (11. Juni 2001)

Hi meine Lieben Beinharten und Sympathisanten !

Ich weiß, dass ich mich derzeit jobbedingt etwas rarmache, möchte aber trotzdem beim *Kiedrich-Marathon* mitfahren.
Bis jetzt weiß ich noch von Marion, Gabi & Nicolas  und Galli, dass sie auch Interesse haben.

Wer hat denn sonst noch Bock ? Da waren doch so viele, die im Frühjahr nach Marathons geschrien haben 
Also laßt Euch net lumpen und nehmt Euch ein Beispiel an untertrainiertem fat old Präsi, der die Tor-Tour auch auf sich nehmen und seinen mächtigen Körper die Rheingauer Anstiege hochquälen wird. 
Man kann ja evtl. schon bei der Hälfte aufhören "nur" die 60 Km / 1400 Hm machen, wenn man will (kann man sogar noch nach 59,99 Km entscheiden *g*). Außerdem geht es ja auch nicht jedem unbedingt um Superzeiten, sondern um`s Ankommen und weiter nix...

Hier die technischen Daten:
60 oder 120 Km    /  1400 oder 2800 Höhenmeter
Start um 9 Uhr in Kiedrich. Startgeld 25 DM.
Veranstalter sind unsere bike-Freunde vom Rheingauer MTB-club Redpulse. Mehr Info auf www.redpulse.de

Da sollte man schon mal unterstützen oder ? Wer kommt mit ?


----------



## mathias (11. Juni 2001)

Hallo Thomas,

auch wenn Du auf der Beinhart - Homepage angedroht hast Marathonergebnisse zu veröffentlichen , werde ich mich anschließen.

Ich hoffe aber wir sehen uns vorher noch mal. 

Grüsse 

Mathias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## galli (11. Juni 2001)

Hoi,

Tja, dann muss ich wohl mal meine Freeride-Schaukel in die Ecke stellen und das gute alte Brodie von der Wand nehmen... 
das wiegt wenigstens nix und geht ab wie'n Zäpfchen! 

Aber die grosse Runde gebe ich mir aber nicht - bin ja schliesslich total untrainiert 

Sorry Marion, dann musst Du wohl allein die grosse Runde fahren 

seeya all
galli


----------



## Marion (11. Juni 2001)

> _galli schrieb:_
> [B
> 
> Aber die grosse Runde gebe ich mir aber nicht - bin ja schliesslich total untrainiert
> ...



 
Bist Du wahnsinnig!!! 

Mein Bike liegt totsterbendskrank in der HeadShok-Klinik (Lungenentzündung, der Gabel geht ständig die Luft aus :-((() und Du sprichst von 120km Tour. Ich hoffe, daß mein Liebstes bis dahin wieder soweit genesen ist, daß wir überhaupt fahren können.

 Daher auch für uns zwei nur die kleine Runde


----------



## Maike (12. Juni 2001)

Hallo Galli & Marion....

na wenn ihr "nur" die kleine Runde fahrt...würden wir bestimmt
auch mitfahren...vorausgesetzt wir sind das WE auch in MZ
Da wir ja noch ne Einladung nach Berlin bekommen haben.
Wenn was los ist dann immer alles auf einmal  war da an dem WE nicht auch das Stadtfest in MZ  ????

Wie läuft das denn mit der Anmeldung, und wann ist Anmeldeschluss ???

Gruß aus Koblenz !

Maike


----------



## Frank (12. Juni 2001)

Tach Leute!

Ich hab mich eben auch mal für den Kiedrich Marathon angemeldet, auch für die 60 km Runde. 

Wie komm ich denn dahin?!?!?!?!?!?! 

Ich fahre als Wendehals / Doppelagent / Zweierwurst *g* für den MTBC Frankfurt und den MTB Club Beinhart hihi. Nur: was für ein Trikot zieh ich denn da an? Wenn wir unsere Hemdchen dann schon haben, liegt die Entscheidung zugunsten Ruhm und Ehre für Frankfurt ! HA!

Also sacht mal wie ich da antanzen kann ... bussi


----------



## galli (12. Juni 2001)

Hi Frank - alter rasenmäher 

Im Zweifel kommste einfach nach Mainz und dann fahren wir zusammen nach Kiedrich.

seeya
galli


----------



## X-Präsi (12. Juni 2001)

> _Frank schrieb:_
> *Tach Leute!
> 
> ...liegt die Entscheidung zugunsten Ruhm und Ehre für Frankfurt ! HA!
> ...



he zachter hase !

ja bitte fahre für *ruhm und ehre* frankfurts - bitte


----------



## Frank (12. Juni 2001)

Wie angemerkt sehe ich mich als zweischneidiges Schwert im Auftrag von Glückseligkeit  

Nachdem mein Schnucki wohl größten Wert darauf legt, das ich für Beinhart starte MUSS ich natürlich auch mein schönes gelbes Trikot anziehen, das mich lediglich eine zerkratzte RooX Seatpost gekostet hat *bg*

Galli: klar können wir das so machen. Brauch ich nur meine Gabel zurück. Ha ha ha ha.


----------



## Maike (12. Juni 2001)

Huhu...
super, dass ihr schon alles klargemacht habt....
aber was ist mit der Anmeldung...bzw. Anmeldeschluß weil
ich noch nicht 100%ig weiß ob ich an dem WE kann.

cu Maike


----------



## TobiF (12. Juni 2001)

Hi leute!

Da am Abend vorher Johannesfest in Mainz ist werde ich wohl auch nunr die Keine Runde fahren, (ich schenke am Samstag im OB  aus).
Ich werde alber auf jeden fall am Start sein, Hoffentlich wird es besser als im Letzten Jahr

Ciao Tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockside (12. Juni 2001)

Prima, mal ein Marathon ganz in der Nähe!

Aber ich glaube, die 1400 Höhenmeter sind auch für mich genug. 
Für 'ne Alpenüberquerung wollte ich eigentlich noch nicht fahren.   


Das plan ich aber mal für's nächste Jahr ein.  

CU


----------



## X-Präsi (12. Juni 2001)

> _Maike schrieb:_
> *Huhu...
> super, dass ihr schon alles klargemacht habt....
> aber was ist mit der Anmeldung...bzw. Anmeldeschluß weil
> ...




typisch typisch - maike versteht nie  was ich meine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





also klargemacht ist soweit noch gar nix, außer dass wir da mitfahren wollen. machen wir aber jetzt wie folgt:

start ist dort um 9 uhr. würde sagen, dass wir uns dort um 8.30 uhr am start treffen.
wegen der anmeldung: bitte meldet euch alle mit dem online-formular auf www.redpulse.de selbst an. da das online geht, brauchen wir keine sammelfax-meldung verschicken. 
gebt aber bitte bei verein den club beinhart an, dass die auch merken, dass wir die andere rheinseite nicht vergessen haben 

auf der o.a. homepage seht ihr übrigens auch, bis zu welchem zeitpunkt die anmeldung wieviel kostet.

freu mich schon


----------



## MR FREERIDE (12. Juni 2001)

Kann mich vielleicht jemand Aus Ingelheim oder Bingen Mitnehmen . Darf ich mit 14 Jahren überhaupt schon Teilnehmen ?


----------



## galli (14. Juni 2001)

Hoi,

alle die sich noch nicht für Kiedrich angemeldet haben:

*Ab übermorgen (16.6.) ist die Anmeldegebühr höher!!! Also schnell heute noch anmelden!* 

seeya
galli


----------



## X-Präsi (14. Juni 2001)

> _MR FREERIDE schrieb:_
> *Kann mich vielleicht jemand Aus Ingelheim oder Bingen Mitnehmen . Darf ich mit 14 Jahren überhaupt schon Teilnehmen ?  *



hi mr. freeride !

die haben in der ausschreibung tatsächlich nix angegeben über mindestalter oder so. 
normalerweise dürftest du die "kleine" runde aber zumindest in begleitung eines erwachsenen zurücklegen fahren.
sicherheitshalber ruf doch bitte mal beim veranstalter 0170 / 3515948 an und poste das ergebnis doch bitte hier. wenn das vom veranstalter aus ok ist, findet sich garantiert die mgölichkeit, dass jemand dich von ingelheim oder bingen aus mitnimmt und jemand mit dir den marathon fährt.

aber erst kümmere dich bitte um die auskunft vom veranstalter...


----------



## X-Präsi (14. Juni 2001)

he galli !

komme hier aus brühl weder in das online-anmeldungsformular noch zu meinem homebanking (scheitert beides an der firewall).
kannst du für poor old präsi die online-anmeldung machen und auch ma eben die 20 hühner anweisen ? bittebittebitte winsel fleh...

mein dank wird dir ewig nachschleichen (aber dich nie einholen )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## galli (14. Juni 2001)

naja, ausnahmsweise...

ich werde es versuchen, aber die online-Anmeldung ist pretty strange wie die Franzosen sagen (hahahaaa!).
Ich hoffe das meine Anmeldung auch richtig angekommen ist.

über den Dank müssen wir uns dann nochmal unterhalten... 

seeya
galli


----------



## Marion (14. Juni 2001)

> _galli schrieb:_
> *naja, ausnahmsweise...
> 
> ich werde es versuchen, aber die online-Anmeldung ist pretty strange wie die Franzosen sagen (hahahaaa!).
> ...



..ufffffff, da bin ich ja erleichert. Ich dacht schon ich bin zu blöd dazu. 

Wahrscheinlich bin ich jetzt 5-fach gemeldet. Da könnt man ja glatt meinen ich wär ne Schizo.......

Galli, hast Du da mal nachgehackt?? Ansonsten nehm ich das morgen  in die Hand. Nicht daß ich meinen Zwanziger der Konkurrenz umsonst in den Rachen werf. Bei einem so reparaturanfälligen Bike wie dem meinigen muß man sparen wo's nur geht  

Viel Spaß in den Züricher Hügeln!

Marion


----------



## galli (15. Juni 2001)

> _Marion schrieb:_
> *
> 
> ..ufffffff, da bin ich ja erleichert. Ich dacht schon ich bin zu blöd dazu.
> ...



Ein Computer ist immer nur so doof wie sein Anwender! (Gilt natürlich auch für Programmierer) 

nachgehackt?: ...bin doch kein Hacker! Aber interessieren würde es mich auch ob das Teil funktioniert hat.

Biken in Zürich: Oh Yeah! Heute ist ertmal Schnupperrunde - muss mir erstmal die Singletrail-Map besorgen. Morgen und Sonntag geht's dann ans Eingemachte!
Ich hoffe nur dass die angekündigten Gewitter vielleicht doch ausbleiben.

seeya
galli


----------



## Marion (15. Juni 2001)

> _galli schrieb:_
> *
> 
> 
> ...





Mensch, daß Du mich  immer auf meine Rechtschreibschwäche aufmerksam machen mußt ist echt gemein!!!!! 
 

Du weißt ja, die einen haben's mehr im Kopf und die anderen halt  in den Beinen.... 

Die doofe Marion


----------



## galli (15. Juni 2001)

> _Marion schrieb:_
> *Mensch, daß Du mich  immer auf meine Rechtschreibschwäche aufmerksam machen mußt ist echt gemein!!!!!
> *



Ehm...ist eigentlich nicht meine Absicht 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , aber an der Stelle hat's irgendwie gepasst - konnte ja nicht wissen dass es ein Tippfehler war  

So. für heute ist Schluss mit Arbeit - gehe jetzt Biken - yeeehaa!

seeya
galli


----------



## MR FREERIDE (17. Juni 2001)

> _Präsi schrieb:_
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Ich Hab mich erkundigt und herausgefunden, dass nicht mal ein Erwachsener mitfahren muss.  
Könnte mich dann vielleicht jemand aus Bingen oder Ingelheim Mitnehmen ?


----------



## X-Präsi (17. Juni 2001)

> _MR FREERIDE schrieb:_
> *
> 
> Ich Hab mich erkundigt und herausgefunden, dass nicht mal ein Erwachsener mitfahren muss.
> Könnte mich dann vielleicht jemand aus Bingen oder Ingelheim Mitnehmen ? *



dem dürfte dann wohl nix mehr im wege stehen. wenn sich niemand aus deiner richtung meldet (bis jetzt alle aus der ecke mz/wi), komme ich morgens nach ingelheim und nehm dich mit, ok ?!


----------



## galli (18. Juni 2001)

Hoi, ich hab's doch gewusst, dass die Anmeldung net funzt.

habt ihr auch eine Mail bekommen von Redpulse?

Irgendwie ist von mir nur ne leere Email angekommen ... was mich nicht wundert, denn genau sowas hat die Online-Anmeldung fabriziert, nur weiss man nie was das Formular im Hintergund noch macht...  ... aber in diesem Fall hat es wohl nix gemacht...

@Präsi: habe jetzt für dich auch nochmal ne E-Mail geschickt - sollte hoffentlich iO gehen.

seeya
galli


----------



## Frank (18. Juni 2001)

Also bei mir stand das Formular in der Mail drin, halt mit den Feld-Codes. Hoffe das es geklappt hat, das Geld ist überwiesen.

Ich würde Sonntag früh nach WI oder MZ kommen - wenn mich da jemand einsammeln könnte, wär prima.

Sonst versuch ich mitm Zug nach Erbach zu fahren und dann den Rest mitm Bike rauf nach Kiedrich.

Wollen wir hoffen, das es dann ned wieder pisst ohne Ende, Samstag war schon krass in Karben *g* ihr habt was verpasst.


----------



## galli (18. Juni 2001)

Ja, so war die Sache wohl gedacht, aber mit einigen Clients scheint das nicht so zu funzen. Bei mir hat das jedenfalls bei Outlook...aber MS sollte man ja eh besser nicht benutzen...

@Frank: Wenn du nach Mainz kommst ich dich mitnehmen - habe noch reichlich Platz im Auto.

seeya
galli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hardy (18. Juni 2001)

Hi ihr,
wünsche euch viel Spaß beim Marathon, da ich ja bekanntermaßen eher auf weicheitouren stehe, werde ich lieber 30 Grad Celsius und Trockenheit gepaart mit Sonne vorziehen und ab dem 22 (Freitag) die Toskana unsichermachen und das für 14 Tage. Hoffe nur das der Materialaufwand nicht so hoch ist wie beim letzten mal (1 Schaltwerk, 1 Laufrad, 3 Schläuche, zigmal flicken usw.)
Denk an euch und wünsch euch warme Temperaturen.


----------



## X-Präsi (18. Juni 2001)

> _Hardy schrieb:_
> *Hi ihr,
> wünsche euch viel Spaß beim Marathon, da ich ja bekanntermaßen eher auf weicheitouren stehe, werde ich lieber 30 Grad Celsius und Trockenheit gepaart mit Sonne vorziehen und ab dem 22 (Freitag) die Toskana unsichermachen und das für 14 Tage. Hoffe nur das der Materialaufwand nicht so hoch ist wie beim letzten mal (1 Schaltwerk, 1 Laufrad, 3 Schläuche, zigmal flicken usw.)
> Denk an euch und wünsch euch warme Temperaturen. *




nicht, dass ich neidisch wäre  

viel spaß dir und deiner family !!!


----------



## Hardy (18. Juni 2001)

> _Präsi schrieb:_
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Danke dir !!!
Ich liebe Smilies


----------



## Maike (19. Juni 2001)

Moin....

wir sind am Wochenende auch dabei 
... haben uns  gerade beim Marathon angemeldet.

Wer von Euch treibt sich denn Samstag Abend noch 
auf dem Johannes...Fest in MZ rum 

Gruß Maike


----------



## galli (19. Juni 2001)

> _Maike schrieb:_
> *Wer von Euch treibt sich denn Samstag Abend noch
> auf dem Johannes...Fest in MZ rum *



...könnte schon passieren - bin am Freitag wieder in Mainz 

seeya
galli

PS: Die Züri-Trails sind seeehr nett


----------



## Maike (19. Juni 2001)

Hi Ho Galiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

ja super, dann lass und noch mal telefonieren
vielleicht hat Marion ja auch noch Lust.
Ist Frank nicht auch bei Dir ???

Also, bis dann wünsche Dir noch ne schöne Woche ! 

Ciao Maike


----------



## Steffi (19. Juni 2001)

'n abend ihr alle!
Ihr habt's geschafft, vor allem Maike 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 , und auch Marion , mich zu überreden...
na schön, ich fahr auch mit am Sonntag. Ihr könnt ja schonmal Wetten abschließen,
nach wie viel Kilometern ich schlapp machen werde.... und vom Erlös kauf ich mir dann
die dicke Eiweiß-Packung für extra viele Muckies    
Freu mich aber schon, und nicht nur aufs bierchen danach.
In diesem Sinne  und bis dann,
Steffi


----------



## X-Präsi (19. Juni 2001)

so, dann fasse ich doch mal kurz zusammen:

dabei sind bis jetzt marion, gabi, nicolas, galli, steffi, maike, mathias, frank, tobi, rolf, mr. freeride, uwe, meinereiner

sollen wir uns dann dort am start um 8.30 treffen ? 
gemeinsame überfahrt ab gonsenheim könnt ihr auch ruhig machen (treff kennen die meisten (aber ohne mich)) da ich voraussichtlich  mr. freeride in ingelheim abholen werde (falls sich nicht noch jemand von dort meldet). was vergessen  ???


----------



## blueflame (19. Juni 2001)

Hi Thomas!

Ich freu mich doch schon auf die nächste gemütliche Clubausfahrt!
Ausgerechnet jetzt muß mein Gabeldämpfer schlappmachen....
Ich setze diesmal auf die Gruppendynamik ums auch völlig ungefedert ins Ziel zu schleppen('s Bike)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## C. Atemlos (19. Juni 2001)

> _Maike schrieb:_
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Habe gerade mit Marion gesprochen. Die hat schon was anderes vor - sagt sie - wahrscheinlich ist sie die einzige, die, wie sich das für einen braven Marathonisti gehört, um 10 ins Bett geht (mit der entsprechenden Nudelpackung im Magen). Sorry, Marion, wenn man solche Freunde hat braucht man keine Feinde mehr....  

Weiß nicht, ob ich ein guter Ersatz bin, aber ich würde gerne Samstag abend mitgehen.
Aber wir können ja die Tage nochmal telefonieren. Außerdem sehen wir uns am Donnerstag, oder??

Bis denn

C. Atemlos


----------



## Maike (20. Juni 2001)

*??    ??    ??    ??* 



Moin, 

ich versteh hier nix mehr... Marion = C.Atemlos ???
hmmm.....






Wer klärt mich jetzt endlich mal auf !


----------



## X-Präsi (20. Juni 2001)

> _Maike schrieb:_
> *??    ??    ??    ??
> 
> 
> ...



na endlich... dachte schon, du merkst das nie


----------



## X-Präsi (20. Juni 2001)

> _olaf_2001 schrieb:_
> *Hi Thomas!
> 
> Ich freu mich doch schon auf die nächste gemütliche Clubausfahrt!
> ...



na dann versuchs doch mal mit der kreuznachtour am 01.07. ??? !!! die ankündigung läut auch in diesem forum...


----------



## Maike (20. Juni 2001)

na endlich... dachte schon, du merkst das nie  [/B][/QUOTE]



he he he  Präsi...verscherz Dir das nicht mit deinem Bierchen  


cu maike


----------



## Frank (20. Juni 2001)

Hi Leute.

1.) es kann sein, das meine Verlobte und ich am Freitag abend mal auf das Festerl da gehen, aber wir kommen wohl erst nach 21:30 in MZ an. Galli weiß bescheid, vielleicht können wir uns dann alle irgendwo treffen und einen heben.

2.) Sonntag 08:30 Treffpunkt hört sich gut an. Ich fahr Sonntag morgen nach MZ und lass mich dort vom Herrn G. einsammeln und bring vielleicht noch nen Kumpel mit, der dann Fotos macht und uns unterstützt *g*

Ich hoffe ich pack die Strecke in unter 5 Stunden *argh*
Samstag um 10 ins Bett hört sich prima an, aber morgens hehe.

Das wird scheee lustisch am Sonntach glaub ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## galli (20. Juni 2001)

Heyho!

da ja jeden Tag (Fr-So), irgendwer irgendwann aufs Jo gehen will, werde ich einfach das gesamte WE am Jo verbringen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, dann verpasse ich wenigstens niemanden 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




seeya all
galli


----------



## blueflame (20. Juni 2001)

Hallo Thomas und die restlichen IBC-Mitglieder!

Die Kreuznach-Tour kenn ich noch vom Winter! War ein Erlebnis
der "Perfekt Sunday"-Kategorie.
Im Sommer bestimmt noch besser. Jetzt, wo ich schon erwachsen bin darf ich sogar einen echten Bikehelm für Erwachsene tragen!




Olaf


----------



## Manitou (20. Juni 2001)

Kann man sich auch noch am Sonntag am Start anmelden????

Manitou


----------



## Maike (20. Juni 2001)

Hallo Manitou!

Ich habe von einem Clubmitglied die Auskunft, 
dass man sich auch noch am Sonntag vorm Start
anmelden kann. Die Gebühr beträgt dann 25,- Märker.

Cu Maike


----------



## onespeed (22. Juni 2001)

[email protected], ich würde auch gerne mal wieder in kiedrich an den start gehen, hab aber zwei probleme 

1. an meiner sid ist die öl-kartusche geplatzt, aber scheiss drauf, da muss die alte durch.

2. kann mir jemand die bestätigung schicken, dass die minderbemittelten hackfressen, die in den letzten beiden jahren die wegweiser zwischen km20 und 30 deinstalliert haben, in die nächstgelegene psychiatrie eingewiesen worden sind?


yours
sichaufreger


----------



## X-Präsi (23. Juni 2001)

> _onespeed schrieb:_
> *[email protected], ich würde auch gerne mal wieder in kiedrich an den start gehen, hab aber zwei probleme
> 
> 1. an meiner sid ist die öl-kartusche geplatzt, aber scheiss drauf, da muss die alte durch.
> ...



hi dudichaufreger !

also der alex hat mir versichert,  dass sie dieses jahr ne enduro angeschafft haben, die ständig zwecks kennzeichnungskontrolle auf der strecke unterwegs sein wird. hoffen wir mal, dass das reicht...


----------

